# Can't stop knitting this baby cardigan annie1452



## Deegle

annie1452 gave this pattern some months age and I just keep going back to it. It's so easy to knit and by now, I can do it in my sleep!


----------



## LynnPNW

It's very cute! What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## windowwonde28941




----------



## knitnanny

Very pretty and well knitted!


----------



## Sukiesue

Lovely,would like pattern if possible please! ????


----------



## 44gram

Such a cute cardigan I can see it has become a favorite!!! Who gets those darling sweaters??


----------



## secelia8

Can you send a link to this pattern? It is quite beautiful. Thanks


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway

Eeeeeeee this is so adorable!


----------



## CHinNWOH

Beautiful - don't stop.


----------



## Cronewbie

Precious!


----------



## Deegle

It was in a post titled 3 more for Declan in Australia by annie1452 back in April. I am very grateful to her for what is now one of my favourite patterns to knit. I used Patons C4550 as by base pattern but you could use any one you have.

Depending on how many stitches you have on needles
this is the pattern for 51 sts
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1) *k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso, k1, ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1
4th row Purl
Rows 5 to 8, repeat rows 1 t0 4
9th row Knit
10th row purl
11th row Knit
12th row Purl
Repeat rows 1 to 12 to end.


----------



## secelia8

Thanks


----------



## CKnits

just reference to former msg:
annie1452's original msg: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-1.html
stitches: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-5.html#9015186

From former msg - note correction in the former msg r/t stitches, 3rd row of 3rd pictured cardi: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-6.html#9036071


> Sorry missed some out on 3rd row ..it should be
> K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1)*k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso,k1


----------



## Deegle

CKnits said:


> just reference to former msg:
> annie1452's original msg: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-1.html
> stitches: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-5.html#9015186
> 
> From former msg - note correction in the former msg r/t stitches, 3rd row of 3rd pictured cardi: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-6.html#9036071


It was me who pointed out the error and it is taken into account in the pattern above, lol,


----------



## CKnits

Yes, r/t correction. Just thought I should point out the correction in case anyone reads the pattern from the former msg.
I'm searching for the Patons c4550, now.... Your work is very nice. :sm24:


----------



## Naneast

Lovely work.. :sm24:


----------



## bane

Beautiful cardies. ????????


----------



## Deegle

CKnits said:


> Yes, r/t correction. Just thought I should point out the correction in case anyone reads the pattern from the former msg.
> I'm searching for the Patons c4550, now.... Your work is very nice. :sm24:


It's an old one, I have had it for a long time. You could use almost any base pattern though.


----------



## ocdknitcase

Very beautiful!!


----------



## Crochetnknit

I love the yarn in the second one. What was it???


----------



## Top Tier Knits

Love all your beautiful baby knits, Deegle. Just gorgeous.


----------



## gramknits

Beautifully made sweaters!! Really love the yellow one!


----------



## Deegle

Crochetnknit said:


> I love the yarn in the second one. What was it???


It comes from a budget shop called Deals. Everything costs 1.49 and you get 3 balls of yarn for the produce of 2. I have some very similar yarn which is James C Brett yarn and also got some very like it from Aldi.


----------



## crispie

Original post, I think: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400241-1.html

info mixed in as to how to make pattern


----------



## laceluvr

Gorgeous sweaters and beautiful yarns.


----------



## rosebud6

Very nice-no wonder you keep knitting it-it is so cute.


----------



## Sherryvdb

lovely.


----------



## Sammiep

So cute!


----------



## judyr

That is a cute pattern. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dawnmc1

That is just lovely. Pattern please.


----------



## AiLin

They are beautiful.


----------



## mkjfrj

Lovely.


----------



## christiliz

Darling sweaters! Lovely work!


----------



## aknitter

Beautiful!


----------



## Deegle

dawnmc1 said:


> That is just lovely. Pattern please.


It's half way down page 1.


----------



## mombr4

very cute sweater, can see why it is a favorite to make.


----------



## smjknits59

I think I need to try this pattern.
Beautiful work!


----------



## kathycapp

Beautiful sweaters????????????????????????


----------



## dogyarns

So sweet!


----------



## jonibee

Both came out beautiful ..I like the verigated one because it's so different...I can't blame you for making them the pattern is attractive..


----------



## Bonidale

It is really pretty.


----------



## mrleese

Just love it!! They are beautiful sweaters. Thanks for the link. I will look those up. What is the pattern for the sweater?


----------



## jberg

I couldn't do it awake! It is beautiful. jberg


----------



## torregro

Lovely sweaters and I can see why you enjoy the pattern.


----------



## lynnlassiter

beautiful cardigans!


----------



## redcable

Just love the yellow,so bright and sunny.


----------



## Grannie maggie

So cute :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Ghijsmom

Those are lovely!


----------



## kacey66

Adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nannie343

It's just precious!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter

Beautiful!


----------



## knitnut1939

Beautiful knitting, color & pattern Thanks for sharing


----------



## Patty Sutter

Sweet!


----------



## Johna

So adorable. You do a great job.


----------



## knitwit42

It's a cute pattern.


----------



## lexiemae

I love to see you work, I will be using this pattern repeat, it is nice and will break up the stripes when I do my charity sweaters, especially for little girls.

Any plain DK can be adapted to use this pattern so thanks!!! Wish we had that shop here or better still by my friend, to get the pretty yarn, but she is in Northern Ireland and there are no shops near her.

Sue xx


----------



## cynthiaknits

Sweet!


----------



## christine flo

Yes lovely little cardigan


----------



## randiejg

It's a very lovely pattern. I can see why you keep going back to it. It looks great in the solid color, or in the variegated colored yarn. Great job!


----------



## Deegle

lexiemae said:


> I love to see you work, I will be using this pattern repeat, it is nice and will break up the stripes when I do my charity sweaters, especially for little girls.
> 
> Any plain DK can be adapted to use this pattern so thanks!!! Wish we had that shop here or better still by my friend, to get the pretty yarn, but she is in Northern Ireland and there are no shops near her.
> 
> Sue xx


It's just so easy to do - if you look at the pattern - there are only 2 rows of pattern stitch in every 8 rows. Nice return for so little work!


----------



## Linda Haworth

Those are adorable and love your choice of colors. Are they done all in one or do you have to put them together? Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## knittingrocks

The yellow is Darling!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

So Adorable!!


----------



## hadley

Very nice and the color is beautiful


----------



## kmangal16

So beautiful. Love the colours.


----------



## tweeter

adorable


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Adorable sweaters!


----------



## jaml

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## thomsonact

Very pretty! Who gets them all?


----------



## brenda95355

Adorable sweaters!!!


----------



## blake5195

Very pretty


----------



## annie1452

Pleased you are still knitting them deegle I have done 4 for joseph in different colours going to try a hoodie next x


----------



## Nanamel14

Love it


----------



## Hannelore

It is a beautiful pattern. No wonder you like it so much.


----------



## Bulldog

I understand the use of st patterns, but where is the basic sweater pattern. These sweaters are adorable.


----------



## knitteerli

I hope you make many more, in your sleep or wide awake. They are beautiful. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## glnwhi

lovely


----------



## Deegle

Bulldog said:


> I understand the use of st patterns, but where is the basic sweater pattern. These sweaters are adorable.


I put the patters stitches into a pattern that I have - Patons C4500 - but you could use any bottom up pattern that you have.


----------



## yona

It's very cute!


----------



## Deegle

Deegle said:


> It was in a post titled 3 more for Declan in Australia by annie1452 back in April. I am very grateful to her for what is now one of my favourite patterns to knit. I used Patons C4550 as by base pattern but you could use any one you have.
> 
> Depending on how many stitches you have on needles
> this is the pattern for 51 sts
> 1st row Knit
> 2nd row Purl
> 3rd row K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1) *k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso, k1, ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1
> 4th row Purl
> Rows 5 to 8, repeat rows 1 t0 4
> 9th row Knit
> 10th row purl
> 11th row Knit
> 12th row Purl
> Repeat rows 1 to 12 to end.


The pattern I use is Patons C4500 and not C4550 as stated above, sorry for the mix up, my brain not working!


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you so much for the Patons number to get the sweater pattern.


----------



## un-do-knit

I would love to have the full corrected annie1452 pattern (or patonsc4550). I am a just learning how to knit. Our 4th great grand child is due next month and I would love to try to knit him a cardigan. What I have seen on kp doesn't show needle size, what type yarn, etc. Thank you.


----------



## grommitt

just one word beautiful


----------



## Maxine R

Deegle said:


> annie1452 gave this pattern some months age and I just keep going back to it. It's so easy to knit and by now, I can do it in my sleep!


Don't blame you its a lovely cardigan and those are very lovely


----------



## Bisknit

Adorable!


----------



## Sulita Buys

Beautiful pattern. Where can I buy this pattern from?
Sulita


----------



## Deegle

It was in a post titled 3 more for Declan in Australia by annie1452 back in April. She posted the pattern stitches as below and I am very grateful to her for what is now one of my favourite patterns to knit. There is no actual pattern for the sweater, I used Patons C4500 as a base but you could use any pattern and just add the fancy stitches to it. 

Depending on how many stitches you have on needles
this is the pattern for 51 sts
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1) *k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso, k1, ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1
4th row Purl
Rows 5 to 8, repeat rows 1 t0 4
9th row Knit
10th row purl
11th row Knit
12th row Purl
Repeat rows 1 to 12 to end.


----------



## Mirror

Deegle said:


> annie1452 gave this pattern some months age and I just keep going back to it. It's so easy to knit and by now, I can do it in my sleep!


look v nice.

why is this design you like or easy


----------



## Deegle

Mirror said:


> look v nice.
> 
> why is this design you like or easy


It's easy because there is only 1 pattern row in every 4, it's repetitive and uncomplicated to do. I think you get a nice result for very little effort. Thanks for reminding me about it, I haven't knitted it for a while. I've just started a little cardigan and might do 1 of these when I finish.


----------



## Fay Jeavons

Where do I find the pattern for annie1452?


----------



## BobzMum

Another cute cardigan.

If anyone wants the "Patons 4500" pattern, you can get it here and it's free!
https://archive.org/details/Patons_4500_Sweaters_and_Cardigans

Select download format of choice, then save to your device.


----------



## BobzMum

Oops - double post


----------



## christinah

Hi could you please let me know what pattern the boottees are? The set is gorgeous I am new to this and not very tec savy x


----------



## catherina

Hi how can I get the link to this lovely baby cardigan pattern


----------



## grumpygran

beautiful cardy where may i get the pattern please


----------



## lozmcneill

Where do I get this pattern. Can anyone help.


----------



## Deegle

christinah said:


> Hi could you please let me know what pattern the boottees are? The set is gorgeous I am new to this and not very tec savy x


They are by marianna mel - here they are on Ravelry

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-hug-boots


----------



## lemons

Where do you get the patterns for these lovely cardigans


----------



## Deegle

lemons said:


> Where do you get the patterns for these lovely cardigans


 I used Patons C4550 as by base pattern for this one but you could use any one you have.

Depending on how many stitches you have on needles
this is the pattern for 51 sts
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1) *k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso, k1, ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1
4th row Purl
Rows 5 to 8, repeat rows 1 t0 4
9th row Knit
10th row purl
11th row Knit
12th row Purl
Repeat rows 1 to 12 to end.


----------



## hoekh20

Very cute


----------



## grumpygran

where may i buy this pattern please


----------



## Typsknits

Absolutely gorgeous just love the yarn you used for the second one!


----------



## tina467

Beautiful cardigan but where do I get the pattern from please


----------



## Deegle

tina467 said:


> Beautiful cardigan but where do I get the pattern from please


4 posts above yours shows the variation used and 8 posts above that gives a link to the free pattern used a a base.


----------



## Sammiep

Beautiful work!


----------



## Wroclawnice

They are sure beautiful but don’t look easy.


----------



## bubbles33

Hi that little cardigan looks gorgeous, please could you forward the instructions have got loads of baby wool but mines 4ply.

Kind Regards 
Bev


----------



## Wroclawnice

It’s lovely.


----------



## annaskew

Can I have tbis pattern please Ann annie 1452


----------



## Deegle

annaskew said:


> Can I have tbis pattern please Ann annie 1452


Depending on how many stitches you have on needles
this is the pattern for 51 sts
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1) *k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso, k1, ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1
4th row Purl
Rows 5 to 8, repeat rows 1 t0 4
9th row Knit
10th row purl
11th row Knit
12th row Purl
Repeat rows 1 to 12 to end.


----------



## katekirk25

Deegle said:


> annie1452 gave this pattern some months age and I just keep going back to it. It's so easy to knit and by now, I can do it in my sleep!


Why can I find the pattern


----------



## suzhuz

Really pretty pattern on the little sweater. Love the colorful one!


----------

